# 1980 mercedes sl280



## BennyCtr (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi guys 

Was wondering if anyone has any experience on this car? The car in question is in thistle green, just windered if the paint has lacquer too coat or if it was single stage paint?! 

Would appreciate any advice/heads up on this


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would guess it is single stage but to find out, apply some polish and see what colour the pad turns to. If the pad has some green tinge then you have a single stage paint

Edit. Forgot to add this link which may be helpful http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...en-single-stage-paints-clear-coat-paints.html


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I did a Sl not long ago thistle green is a metallic with a lacquer unless its seen some resprays over the years as the one I did had no original paint.


----------



## BennyCtr (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for your help guys much appreciated &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------

